# Открытый раздел > До рождения >  Не откладывай на завтра ...

## yakudza

Домик в свое время поделилась ссылкой на ЖЖ, где мамочка писала, что ей нужно переделать до родов, чтобы облегчить свой быт в первые послеродовые месяцы.
Меня эта идея очень вдохновила, и я последовала многим прочитанным там советам. 
Вроде и на сайте мы это обсужали, но найти уже невозможно. А мне хочется, чтобы было что-то типо памятки чтоли... Полезно же всё-таки!

----------


## yakudza

1. Подготовка жилища
- обновить ремонт, если надо (ну это, по-моему, бзик всех беременных),
- мебель, ночничок и т.п. собрать и установить заранее,
- перестирать шторы, покрывала, вычистить ковры, паласы, помыть окна, добраться до антрессольной пылюки,
- замена обычных смесителей на рычажковые (это я сама придумала))) идея фикс! только пока не осуществила). В первое время ребенок постоянно на руках, и крутить настраивать водичку на подмытие очень неудобно.
2. Кулинарные заготовки
- наделать и заморозить: тефтельки, котлетки, фрикадельки, пельмешки, почищенную и порционно нарезанную рыбу, пирожки, слойки, ягоду для компота.
- закупить "стратегический запас" продовольствия.
3. Медицинский вопрос.
- долечить зубы, если не успели до беременности, и всё остальное.
- вылечить, осмотреть, проконсультироваться, разобраться со всеми возможными и предполагаемыми болячками старших детей (и домашних животных).
4. Психология.
- подготовить мужа, подготовить старшего ребенка к появлению младшего конкурента.
5. Дом, быт.
- разобрать шкафы, причем не только для освобождения места для детских вещей, а вообще. И даже балконы и кладовки.
- убрать, перестирать, зашить сезонную одежду и обувь.
- сделать стрижку - чтоб удобно и долго не требовалось особой коррекции.
- купить (подготовить) одежду для послеродового периода: кормильную, домашнюю и для прогулок.
6. Подготовить приданое для малыша. Об этом есть отдельная тема.
- перестирать и перегладить все пеленки и одежки, а не только то, что понадобится в роддоме.

+ жду ваших дополнений!

Ну и кому в декрете заняться нечем??


..... я не сумасшедшая, а?...

----------


## olga_s

всё это переделала уже)) только вот кулинарные заготовки лениво уже) оставлю это на маму и свекровь - они так рвутся помогать чем-то)))))

----------


## yakudza

***  ... после родов:   ***

По поводу кулинарных заготовок. Удобно! Но быстро кончаются)))
Решила, что теперь в принципе надо переходить на режим заморозки собственных полуфабрикатов. Готовить всё несколькими порциями - на сегодня и впрок.

Смеситель-таки поменяла. И правда удобно)))

----------

